# evergreen trees can they be burned



## kscowboy (Jan 4, 2010)

can evergreen and trees of that type be burned in furnace or stove


----------



## Cedrusdeodara (Jan 4, 2010)

do a search here for pine.  You will find 100+ threads about this topic.


----------



## Battenkiller (Jan 4, 2010)

I've been trying all day to shove my Christmas tree into my stove, but it just won't go.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jan 4, 2010)

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> I'*ve been trying all day to shove my Christmas tree into my stove*, but it just won't go.



*BWAAAAAAAA HA HA HA HA HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!*


----------



## wetwood (Jan 4, 2010)

Most evergreen trees in Kansas pastures and CRP fields are Eastern Red Cedar, which is actually in the Juniper family of trees. I split, stack, and then season a couple years before burning. Otherwise they will really gum up the stovepipe with creosote. When dry it burns well and smells great.



Eastren Red Cedar

Juniperus virginiana


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh boy, here we go, the tired old 'CAN I BURN PINE" argument.

The answer is yes, you can burn any tree, (except maybe petrified) if you can cut it, buck it, split it, and season it to around 20% or less moisture content, in an EPA rated stove.


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 4, 2010)

ansehnlich1 said:
			
		

> The answer is yes, you can burn any tree, (except maybe petrified) if you can cut it, buck it, split it, and season it to around 20% or less moisture content, in an EPA rated stove.


man you are picky. if you can fit it into your stove it will burn. this splitting (except to size), seasoning, and EPA rated bit isn't necessary, but preferred.


----------



## CarbonNeutral (Jan 4, 2010)

wetwood said:
			
		

> Most evergreen trees in Kansas pastures and CRP fields are Eastern Red Cedar, which is actually in the Juniper family of trees. I split, stack, and then season a couple years before burning. Otherwise they will really gum up the stovepipe with creosote. When dry it burns well and smells great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They won't gum up your pipes any more than unseasoned hardwood.


----------



## zzr7ky (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi - 

Yes of course!  Houses are made of pine and burn great!

I avoid them because the sap is annoying and they take up more space than hardwood.  Since I take trees of opportunity (Say my MIL calls), I'm sometimes obliged to remove one and they burn fine.

If you have limited storage space you might want to stick with hardwood.

ATB, 
Mike


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 8, 2010)

zzr7ky said:
			
		

> Hi -
> 
> Yes of course!  Houses are made of pine and burn great!
> 
> _*I avoid them because the sap is annoying and they take up more space than hardwood*_.  . .



I try to avoid burning houses as well . . . but not because of the sap or space.  

Sorry Mike . . .

But getting serious again . . . like other folks have said softwood, hardwood . . . it's all good  . . . as long as the wood is seasoned. I generally burn more hardwood than softwood for some of the reasons Mike mentioned (the sap, burn faster than hardwood, etc.) but I will not hesitate to cut up a softwood tree if it is in my way and I routinely burn softwood slabs -- they work especially well in the shoulder season, as kindling and on those days when I don't mind feeding the fire a bit more often.


----------

